# Recent shots from South Texas ranches



## ChickoftheSea (May 14, 2009)

Dear Fellow Anglers and Photographers -

I'm pleased to share some shots from a a few special locations, including one in La Salle Co., one in Starr Co., one in Refugio Co. and another in Hidalgo Co. 

I haven't been fishing yet this season, just bought a new Majek Illusion though, so I'll be out soon taking photos of nesting birds and maybe pulling in a few fish along the way!

Happy Sunday and God bless moms everywhere!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

wow just nice tks for posting.


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Very nice shots. Do you mind sharing your setups and techniques?


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Awesome photos. Roadrunner is on our list of birds we would like to see and take photos of. Enjoy the boat. Once I'm on my boat all I can think about is fishing -- LOL. The camera always ends up staying in my bag.


----------



## ChickoftheSea (May 14, 2009)

teckersley said:


> Very nice shots. Do you mind sharing your setups and techniques?


Thank you, and happy to share!

Except for the flying Roadrunner, most of these photos were taken from blinds, with a pond nearby. I shoot with a Nikon D4, and when the subject is within about 10-15' I use a Nikon 300mm f/2.8 on a 1.4x teleconverter. The flying Roadrunner shot was taken with the D4 and a Nikon 500mm f/4 on the same 1.4x teleconverter.

Any more questions, please holler, and thanks again!


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Good to hear. I am contemplating either a 1.4 or 2x for my canon 100-400mm. I assume you use a mono or tripod for stabilization?


----------



## ChickoftheSea (May 14, 2009)

teckersley said:


> Good to hear. I am contemplating either a 1.4 or 2x for my canon 100-400mm. I assume you use a mono or tripod for stabilization?


I've tried a 2x and found it to be problematicâ€¦slowed my focus way down and degraded my images. The 1.4 is just about ideal - an unsolicited opinion! :smile:

For all of these, yes, I used a tripod with a gimbal type head. I've never used a monopod.


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Starting to get that itch for a new camera piece again. :biggrin: Great pictures!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Great shots. That 2nd roadrunner and the Mockingbird are especially nice.


----------



## rgregg08 (Jun 3, 2011)

Sweet shots


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pics, Congrats.... Thanks for sharing!!


----------

